# MP Reserves education requirements?



## anton (4 Aug 2006)

Hi, I've tried finding this answer everywhere but i cant. Anyway, my friend said he joined the MP Reserves (33rd MP Platoon in Ottawa). However, he still is in grade 12 without a high school diploma. BUT...I was under the impression that you need at least a 2 year college diploma in something related to policing or security (i.e. police foundations). Can anyone tell me the official formal education requirements for joining the MP RES?

(I tried calling the platoon and leaving a msg, they never got back to me)


----------



## tannerthehammer (5 Aug 2006)

you don't need the diploma for reserves only reg force


----------



## Poppa (7 Aug 2006)

The reason no one replied is that there is no one there at the moment. All daystaff - one Master Jack has been sent off to the hinterlands as an instr.
Best bet is to try again nowish or wait untill Sept.
Feel free to PM me if you want more info.

Cheers


----------



## WATCHDOG-81 (7 Aug 2006)

From the 2 MP Coy Web page found at http://www.2mpcoy.com/

To be eligible for enrolment, you must: 

Meet Canadian citizenship requirements; 
Be 17 years of age; 
Have obtained at least 15 credits in high school;  
Meet Canadian Forces medical standards; 
Meet the Canadian Forces Physical  Standards; and  
Must be free of legal and financial difficulties.


----------



## anton (7 Aug 2006)

WATCHDOG-81 said:
			
		

> From the 2 MP Coy Web page found at http://www.2mpcoy.com/
> 
> To be eligible for enrolment, you must:
> 
> ...



Hmmm..I dunno. Their site seems so outdated. And Im also not sure if those are the specific req's for the RES MP.


----------



## kincanucks (7 Aug 2006)

anton said:
			
		

> Hmmm..I dunno. Their site seems so outdated. And Im also not sure if those are the specific req's for the RES MP.



Well when you get in maybe you can update their site.  In the meantime those are the requirements for a Res MP and in Sept you can call them and start the application process.


----------



## anton (8 Aug 2006)

Actually I already am in the process. Done my CFAT. They're almost done my security/background checks.


----------



## Inspir (8 Aug 2006)

anton said:
			
		

> Hmmm..I dunno. Their site seems so outdated. And Im also not sure if those are the specific req's for the RES MP.



You just had an MP tell you that those *are* the requirments. What more do you want?



			
				anton said:
			
		

> Actually I already am in the process. Done my CFAT. They're almost done my security/background checks.



Good luck to you


----------



## FastEddy (8 Aug 2006)

anton said:
			
		

> Actually I already am in the process. Done my CFAT. They're almost done my security/background checks.




You've been informed by a CF Recruitment Officer, a Serving MP and your in the Process, "WHAT" ! are you jerking us around.

If your planning a carear in the MP, I'd suggest you fly a lot straighter.


----------



## anton (8 Aug 2006)

Jesus christ...what is with all this negative/aggressive response? You guys seriously need to chill and cool down.


----------



## andpro (8 Aug 2006)

anton said:
			
		

> Jesus christ...what is with all this negative/aggressive response? You guys seriously need to chill and cool down.


As an MP you'll have to learn to deal with aggressive people, and maybe you could take into consideration next time that there are people such as Padres on this board who would take offence to your choice in language. 
Good luck


----------



## big bad john (8 Aug 2006)

anton said:
			
		

> Jesus christ...what is with all this negative/aggressive response? You guys seriously need to chill and cool down.



Maybe this is the time you should be spending reflecting on your career choice, is this really the best one for you.  You seem to have some attitude to lose as well as a language/manners problem.


----------



## SupersonicMax (8 Aug 2006)

big bad john said:
			
		

> Maybe this is the time you should be spending reflecting on your career choice, is this really the best one for you.  You seem to have some attitude to lose as well as a language/manners problem.



ANd this isn't an attitude problem??



> If your planning a carear in the MP, I'd suggest you fly a lot straighter.



Max


----------



## captjtq (8 Aug 2006)

Seriously, folks - since when is an MP with an attitude problem been an issue in this branch?  ;D  ???  :dontpanic:


----------



## FastEddy (9 Aug 2006)

anton said:
			
		

> Jesus christ...what is with all this negative/aggressive response? You guys seriously need to chill and cool down.




Because your original post and inquiry indicated that it was a genuine legitimate question.

Several more than qualified members paid you the courtesy of replying and answering your question.

At this point, you doubted their answers and facts of these experienced members.

Then as a climax, you inform everybody your already in the system, which indicates you are/or was fully aware of CF Requirements and procedures.

This may all seem quite trivial to you and could be attributed to your youthfulness and inexperience. Correction is the answer not Indignity and Offense.


----------



## Poppa (9 Aug 2006)

captjtq said:
			
		

> Seriously, folks - since when is an MP with an attitude problem been an issue in this branch?  ;D  ???  :dontpanic:



Nuh Uh, No attitude here...it must be you... nyaah nyaah   ;D

Seriously,

Anton, Stop by in Sept and we'll be glad to answer any questions.

Cheers


----------



## tannerthehammer (9 Aug 2006)

andpro said:
			
		

> As an MP you'll have to learn to deal with aggressive people, and maybe you could take into consideration next time that there are people such as Padres on this board who would take offence to your choice in language.
> Good luck



Ya cuz people don't swear in the military  :


----------



## George Wallace (9 Aug 2006)

tannerthehammer said:
			
		

> Ya cuz people don't swear in the military  :


Usually, not all the time, not in front of the Padre.   ;D


----------



## anton (9 Aug 2006)

I don't believe that everyone here quite understands my situation. And sorry for doubting the members that were trying to help me out here. I didnt know they were MPs (afterall, I havent been on this board for a long time). 

My original desire was to join the MP reserves. However, I heard from someone in the army that you need a college diploma in order to enroll. I'm still in high school, so I thought I couldnt. So instead, I chose the Infantry Res (CH of O). Now, Im currently in the application process (Done my CFAT, almost done background/security checks), and just found out I DONT need a college diploma for the MP RES. 

So now Im currently in the process of trying to switch my career choice to MP RES on my application file. I hope it won't be a hassle or anything for my recruiter, especially if this mistake is on my part.


----------



## lawandorder (9 Aug 2006)

It probably will be a hassel, because everything in the army is.  The recruitment centre Downtown sometimes likes to boost the numbers of the local infantry units because they need their numbers up, or thats how it seems.


----------



## anton (9 Aug 2006)

Law & Order said:
			
		

> It probably will be a hassel, because everything in the army is.  The recruitment centre Downtown sometimes likes to boost the numbers of the local infantry units because they need their numbers up, or thats how it seems.



Phew, just got back from CFRC ottawa. I explained my recruiter my situation and he said everything should be fine because I did qualify for the MP Res on my CFAT.


----------



## Dissident (3 Feb 2011)

Got the official signed memo from my CoC. 

As of December 2010 the entry requirements are now the same for regular and reserve MPs.


----------



## garb811 (3 Feb 2011)

My apologies to George Lucas but, "I felt a great disturbance in the Force, as if tens of voices cried out in despair on suddenly being unable to apply to their chosen trade. I fear something terrible has happened."

I know why and I know the hope of what this is going to accomplish but I have yet to hear anyone explain where you guys are going to get your recruits from now.  I think, as a minimum, there should be a caveat that pers enrolled in, and undertaking, a recognized program should be allowed to join with the caveat that if they drop out of the program without completing it, they're gone.


----------



## lawandorder (3 Feb 2011)

garb811 said:
			
		

> My apologies to George Lucas but, "I felt a great disturbance in the Force, as if tens of voices cried out in despair on suddenly being unable to apply to their chosen trade. I fear something terrible has happened."
> 
> I know why and I know the hope of what this is going to accomplish but I have yet to hear anyone explain where you guys are going to get your recruits from now.  I think, as a minimum, there should be a caveat that pers enrolled in, and undertaking, a recognized program should be allowed to join with the caveat that if they drop out of the program without completing it, they're gone.



We'll see what happens, not too sure how this will work out, but As of now you're looking at 2 years before any NEW MP's are trade qualified minimum, assuming they're BMQ ad SQ qual'ed, as that is the length of the reserve package now.  Wait and Shoot.


----------



## user681 (4 Feb 2011)

Dissident said:
			
		

> Got the official signed memo from my CoC.
> 
> As of December 2010 the entry requirements are now the same for regular and reserve MPs.



So that means police foundation is now required for reserve MP as well?


----------



## Dissident (4 Feb 2011)

garb811 said:
			
		

> My apologies to George Lucas but, "I felt a great disturbance in the Force, as if tens of voices cried out in despair on suddenly being unable to apply to their chosen trade. I fear something terrible has happened."
> 
> I know why and I know the hope of what this is going to accomplish but I have yet to hear anyone explain where you guys are going to get your recruits from now.  I think, as a minimum, there should be a caveat that pers enrolled in, and undertaking, a recognized program should be allowed to join with the caveat that if they drop out of the program without completing it, they're gone.



Agreed. But I heard it bantered before: One trade, one standard, one badge.

Now, why would someone join the reserve when they can go reg force? There is no real reason too.

Maybe if someone gets defered on the MPAC they could join the reserve and redo the MPAC after phase 2 of the trg to get their badge if they pass it then? I find this a pretty bad idea as a reservist because it would mean we would be saddled with people who have failed the standard and the associations made would probably be less then flattering.

Hey, this is all pretty groovy for me though. I passed my MPAC, did my 6A last summer. Getting the badge this summer after phase 2. I'm at the right place at the right time. there is no real drawback for my career. Reserve WO's (And sgt's to a certain extent) are getting the short end of the stick. 

And it will take a looooong time before we have well manned platoon in my neck of the woods. 15 MP Coy is going to be short manned for a while too. Unless we can somehow convice local LEOs to join en masse, which is rather unlikely.


----------



## garb811 (4 Feb 2011)

Dissident said:
			
		

> And it will take a looooong time before we have well manned platoon in my neck of the woods. 15 MP Coy is going to be short manned for a while too. Unless we can somehow convice local LEOs to join en masse, which is rather unlikely.



I know fear that this will be the demise of the Res MP.  I fail to see how we are going to be able successfully recruit enough qualified and suitable candidates to sustain even something as small as a Sect(-) given the recruiting and retention problems Res MP units face already.


----------



## Dissident (4 Feb 2011)

This should probably be a subject for another thread:

My platoon was doing fine. I had take to saying lately that we were very close to achieving critical mass, we had the beginning of a great NCO core. There was no recruiting problem, we were told to stop recruiting as our numbers were top up. Calgary and Winnipeg were not doing as well, or so I hear, but it is nothing a couple of year of good training  could not have changed.

What I saw when we joined 1 MP Unit was an almost complete erosion of our training. 3-4 years ago we were going into the field more than once a month on average. Last year I think we went twice. 

Sure, people complain about the field sucking, but no one joins the army to sit around on Wednesday nights. But anyways, enough of that tangent.


----------



## Poppa (7 Feb 2011)

garb811 said:
			
		

> I know fear that this will be the demise of the Res MP.  I fail to see how we are going to be able successfully recruit enough qualified and suitable candidates to sustain even something as small as a Sect(-) given the recruiting and retention problems Res MP units face already.



Agreed...looking back it seems that we may have been better off being ingored a second thought to the branch. All of this attention is getting to be too much.
Some thoughts and queries we had:

Once the first Phase 1 summer training has been completed is there a plan to increase the number of positions on each follow on Phase 1 summer training? I haven't seen one has anyone?

At the proposed rate of 16 positions for each MPU per training cycle, with zero growth and zero attrition it will take 2 MPU alone 9 years to train our current complement of soldiers; based on 48 soldiers for each of 31, 32 and 33 MP PLs.

Rationale:

·         2010/2011 - 16 soldiers on PH1DL/Summer Trg 2011 (2 MPU).  48 soldiers on PH1DL/Summer Trg 2011 in total (1,2, and 3 MPU);

·         2011/2012 - 16 soldiers on PH1DL/Summer Trg 2012 (2 MPU).  48 soldiers on PH1DL/Summer trg 2012 in total nationally.  In addition there will be 48 soldiers enrolled in PH2DL/Summer trg 2012;

·         2012/2013 - 16 soldiers on PH1DL/Summer Trg 2013 (2 MPU).  48 soldiers on PH1DL/Summer trg 2013 in total nationally.  In addition there will be 48 soldiers enrolled in PH2DL/Summer trg 2013.

Graduate Breakdown:

·         2012 - 48 Soldiers will graduate PRes F MP QL3 with a badge.  16 from 2 MPU.  All of which will be fully employable/badgeable.

·         2012 - 16 soldiers will graduate Ph1 DL/Summer trg.  Limited employability.

·         2013 – Total number of potential graduates is 96 nationally, 32 from 2 MPU.

·         2014 – Total number of potential graduates is 144 nationally, 48 from 2 MPU.

2 MPU:

By the end of 2014 (fourth training cycle) a projected maximum of 16 personnel will have been trained per platoon at the current/proposed output.  The purpose of this is not to show the obvious but to ensure that the numbers are clearly illustrated from the onset.

Anyways all that to say we have our marching orders and hell or high water I'm going to try and make this work


----------

